# PLEASE HELP ME FAST!!!



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

ok so i found a 150 Gal for $100 its a guys roomates who the roomate owed money so he gave him this tank and this guys obviously knows nothing about pricing of tanks. The orignal owner used it for his Snake, it does have a big crack on the bottom. he said it holds about 3/4 of the water before it really starts to leak...can i just seal it? or do i need it replaced and does anyone have an idea on how much would that cost? i want to jump on this deal unless its gong to cost me alot to fix it


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I wouldn't risk it-
Probably cheaper to wait it out and find another tank-

But I'm not a crafty/DIY type of guy-So I will find n e exscuse to get out of repairing a tank....


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah..how much would a 150 gal new cost? do you have any idea? and how many rbp's could i put safely in a 150?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No idea on priceing in the lower 48....I would do 7 to 8 pygo's in a 150....


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

does it feel cool to say "the lower 48" haha my Uncle almost moved up there...man i can' wait till i have that many pygos


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

eddyhead said:


> does it feel cool to say "the lower 48" haha my Uncle almost moved up there...man i can' wait till i have that many pygos


Not really-
I pay through the nose for things up here....But certainly couldn't find a more beautiful place to live...

It is alot pygo's-But I would do a mix-Or maybe an all tern mix....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

dont risk it unless you are certain you can fix it. 150 gallons of water spilling, unless ur in a basement or a garage and dont mind spilled water, will cause irreparable damage to a house.
too much of a headache imo


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

hey man, there is a person trying to sell a 125g with everything for like $375, a complete setup. Its in cincinnati, hit me up if you want the website. There are some other good deals on there as well.

I see the tank you are talking about, doesnt look like its worth it.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

maknwar said:


> hey man, there is a person trying to sell a 125g with everything for like $375, a complete setup. Its in cincinnati, hit me up if you want the website. There are some other good deals on there as well.
> 
> I see the tank you are talking about, doesnt look like its worth it.


so you saw that 150 on craigs list? whats the site you talking about? and about the rbp i talked to you about earlier that 150 i was talking about that i need to get set up is the one on craigslist site so i dont think i will be able to get one of your boys


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

all you need is a piece of glass a couple inchs bigger than the crack all around and some silicone put a bead around the crack and over the crack then put in the pieces of glass position it were you want it then put some wieght on the glass to compress the piece onto the cracked glass wen that drys you want to put a bead around the new glass piece nice and thick use your finger to make a good seal let that dry and fill er up pretty simple stuff


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

not worth it but its your chose


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Sealing it will fix the leak, but won't bring back the structural integrity. Fill that with water, IMHO, and what you'll have is a 150 gallon bomb that could go off at any time.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

it depends on how big the crack is if it is the lenght of a whole piece ie the side or front then yes it will be a ticking timebomb still could be fixed though

if it is just a crack that still has good glass all around it then a patch and it will be fine


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. i decieded not to go with it. I wouldn't be able to use untill i moved in the summer so i would rather wait and find a good tank instead of a "ticking Time Bomb" that so many of you mentioned which was my thought if it was 20 gal i would seal it but 150gal is alot of water!!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

eddyhead said:


> Thanks guys. i decieded not to go with it. I wouldn't be able to use untill i moved in the summer so i would rather wait and find a good tank instead of a "ticking Time Bomb" that so many of you mentioned which was my thought if it was 20 gal i would seal it but 150gal is alot of water!!


Good idea. It's always great to save $400, but not when saving $400 ends up doing $4000 worth of water damage.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

just think man if that crack decides to widen over night, the amage it could cause you more than just the moeny for the tank, very risky but your choice..........................good luck


----------

